# Canadian Skilled welder to permanently move to Australia



## Vanysh (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello. I have a few questions about coming to work and live in Australia permanently. I am a skilled welder born and raised in Canada. I am 25 years old and have about 5 and 1\2 years experience in welding and will have a Red Seal certificate by Oct 2015. My previous experience includes welding potash miners(2.5 years), agricultural equipment(2.5 years), and I am currently working at pressure pipe/oil tank/ custom fab shop. I will obtain my all position stick tickets, flux core tickets and pressure tickets at the workplace I'm at now.

What I would like to ask is; Is it hard for a Canadian to find permanent work in Australia as a welder? 
Is it even possible?
Would my Canadian certification even be applicable in Australia?
Would I be able to come to Australia as a foreigner expecting to make good money because of my skill set?
Would my wife have a hard time finding something like an administrative job with 2 years experience?

I would love to be able to work and live in Australia one day. I will be looking into it and doing a lot of research to make sure it would be a good fit for myself, wife and daughter. I feel I need to explore my options, Canada is a beautiful country but there's so much else out there to experience. I'm just on here because I feel like getting information first hand from others especially the ones who may have had the same experiences would be the best way to go.

Thanks for your time, I look forward to responses!


----------



## LivingItLoud (May 25, 2014)

If you're willing to work more rurally there are normally a number of opportunities with the mines for boilermakers. Things have been getting tougher with a lot of mine workers being made redundant lately though. There still seems to be a few job vacancies around though.


----------

